# When to skip the Megs 105?



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

My car is pretty clear of paint defects. Very light swirls are present under the correct lighting. I was wondering if I should still use the m105 or skip right to the m205? (Paint is Black Sapphire Metallic.)

I then plan on hitting the car with a couple/few coats of Poorboy's blackhole, followed by Opti-Seal, and then Optimum spray on wax to prevent from this from taking forever.


Thoughts? Process recommendations or improvements?


BTW the list below represents an order I placed last night. Compound will be worked on via PC.

Poorboy's World Trim Restorer 16 oz.	
Optimum Opti-Seal 8 oz. 
Optimum Car Wax 17 oz.
Poorboy***8217;s World Black Hole Show Glaze for Dark Vehicles 16 oz.	
Meguiars Mirror Glaze #34 Final Inspection
Meguiars Mirror Glaze #105 Ultra-Cut Compound 8 oz. New D.A. Version
Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 8 oz.
Cobra Gold Plush Jr. Microfiber Towels 3 Pack Buy One, Get One Free!


Thanks for any comments or suggestions. If it turns out "amazing" I may help my parents with their swirled up black Accord.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

I always start with the mildest abrasive and if that doesn't give the results, I move to the next abrasive and cutting pad.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

thekurgan said:


> I always start with the mildest abrasive and if that doesn't give the results, I move to the next abrasive and cutting pad.


Will I acheive more depth with a more serious abrasive initially?


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

JA 7 said:


> Will I acheive more depth with a more serious abrasive initially?


Compounds are known to leave a hazy finish and micro-marring. It is liquid sandpaper after-all. However, M105 finishes very well, thus the reason it's so popular. Compound removes deep swirls and oxidation. Polish, like M205, is what removes fine swirls and brings gloss and clarity back to the paint. So I'd take kurgan's advice and go with M205 and a polishing pad first. If that doesn't work, then you can use the M105.

Also, do a test spot first before polishing the entire car. I'd tape a 18" x 18" section and test my results there. If you like the level of correction your getting then proceed with the entire car. Oh and use Isopropyl Alchohol at full strength to wipe down your test spot before judging your work; polishes may contain fillers that hide swirls and after only a few washes they will become visible once again. One last thing, don't forget to post your results back in this thread to show-off your work!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

^Agree! Start with the mildest combo and then go as necessary. Start off with M205 and if you like the results but still have some swirls, do another pass and see if your happy. By the way, what pads do you have? Size? Colors?


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

POof540i said:


> Compounds are known to leave a hazy finish and micro-marring. It is liquid sandpaper after-all. However, M105 finishes very well, thus the reason it's so popular. Compound removes deep swirls and oxidation. Polish, like M205, is what removes fine swirls and brings gloss and clarity back to the paint. So I'd take kurgan's advice and go with M205 and a polishing pad first. If that doesn't work, then you can use the M105.
> 
> Also, do a test spot first before polishing the entire car. I'd tape a 18" x 18" section and test my results there. If you like the level of correction your getting then proceed with the entire car. Oh and use Isopropyl Alchohol at full strength to wipe down your test spot before judging your work; polishes may contain fillers that hide swirls and after only a few washes they will become visible once again. One last thing, don't forget to post your results back in this thread to show-off your work!


Thanks for the advice. I hope the glaze and sealant add something. I have never used them before. Just multi stage waxes and zaino green cutting liquid. I forget all of the numbers.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

csmeance said:


> ^Agree! Start with the mildest combo and then go as necessary. Start off with M205 and if you like the results but still have some swirls, do another pass and see if your happy. By the way, what pads do you have? Size? Colors?


The well liked lake company. I'm not sure on size but I bought them when I bought the pc Velcro attachment. Orange, white And black.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

JA 7 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I hope the glaze and sealant add something. I have never used them before. Just multi stage waxes and zaino green cutting liquid. I forget all of the numbers.


I like Menzerna's glaze, easy to apply, really makes the paint pop.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

JA 7 said:


> The well liked lake company. I'm not sure on size but I bought them when I bought the pc Velcro attachment. Orange, white And black.


Just remember with a PC, the larger the pad the less cutting power it has unlike a rotary! I'd use the orange pad with M205 and see how it works out. If it doesn't do anything, up it to M105 with orange, then follow up with M205 with orange. You can apply glaze with the black/grey one. But if you polish properly, you won't need the glaze and you can skip straight to the sealant! Just remember if you bond the sealant to the paint rather than the glaze it'll last a bit longer!


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

csmeance said:


> Just remember with a PC, the larger the pad the less cutting power it has unlike a rotary! I'd use the orange pad with M205 and see how it works out. If it doesn't do anything, up it to M105 with orange, then follow up with M205 with orange. You can apply glaze with the black/grey one. But if you polish properly, you won't need the glaze and you can skip straight to the sealant! Just remember if you bond the sealant to the paint rather than the glaze it'll last a bit longer!


Does glaze add anything following a solid polish. I was hoping for the deep clear coat look.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

JA 7 said:


> Does glaze add anything following a solid polish. I was hoping for the deep clear coat look.


I've read in many places the glaze you have (PB's Black Hole) takes paint to another level. What it does is fills-in any fine swirls and imperfections left behind. The only problem is that it's not very durable and only last a few short weeks. You can top it with a sealant or wax and see if that prolongs the life of the glaze. There's a rule of thumb for the appearance of paint, +90% is polishing and jeweling, the rest is wax/sealant. So polishing is thee most important step, you definitely want to shot for a solid polishing stage.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

JA 7 said:


> Does glaze add anything following a solid polish. I was hoping for the deep clear coat look.


Glaze will fill in ANY imperfections such as micro-marring and as well give more gloss. Just remember that if you are using it to fill in anything, that means you haven't corrected the paint properly! A properly polished surface will already have great depth and gloss, and a wax will enhance it! As well glaze will last maybe 2-3 weeks before it reveals the true finish of the car.

Just use M205 with a orange pad and see how it goes, if it get rids of most of you defects, try following up with M205 on a white pad to help jewel the finish! Then wipe down with Alcohol to remove any residue and top it with a sealant!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

got any pictures of the car (paint)


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> got any pictures of the car (paint)


I'll try to get some today. I may have to charge up the camera because the iPhone probably won't cut it.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Try to get some shots of the sun reflecting back at the camera lens, kinda of like this:


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

105 with a polishing pad will get you swirl free much faster. Your black paint is very detailing friendly. After 105 go to 205 and glaze/protection.

However the condition of the paint is the main factor. BMW paint is hard.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

menzerna 203 on an orange pad WILL take care of any light swirling. Follow that up with a black pad and 85rd and you will have one slick looking ride. For added wetness and depth, use a black pad and chemical guys ezcream glaze and then top with blackfire wet diamond = liquid paint


----------

